# boot fails on "booting the kernel"

## xtx

brand new asus UX31. core i5 processor, 128 gig ssd, 4 gigs ram...

compiled my kernel basing most settings off of kernel-seeds.org but i cannot boot into the kernel. it hangs on: 

```
Decompressing Linux... Parsing ELF... done.

Booting the kernel.
```

i've googled, and while this error has occurred, i haven't seen any solutions. 

i do not have a swap partition since i have a ssd, so my root partition is /dev/sda2. i noticed that my boot hangs in the exact same spot whether i specify the correct root or not. 

my current grub.conf is: 

```
default 0

timeout 3

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.12 root=/dev/sda2

```

but like i said, i can change /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda3 or anything and it hangs in the same spot

kernel 3.2.12

----------

## audiodef

Can you provide more of the terminal output prior to the hang? This is very little to go on. Also, if you chroot in, is there anything in /var/log?

----------

## Aquous

Do you have CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK enabled? If not, please enable it - it may log more info to the screen.

----------

## Hu

xtx: please pastebin the output of grep '^[^#]' .config for the active kernel configuration.

----------

